# Ensco 8506 has moved



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Got a report today from a reliable source said that the deepwater floater Ensco 8506 has moved prior to last weekend. I checked Hilton's and it not showing on his map. Just a heads up if anyone was planning to run deep. The DD1 is still there - not alot being reported caught.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Matt. Saved me alot of fuel we were planning on going there!!!! Leaving Today out of Destin Let you know what happens....


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*rig gone*

Where did it go? closer in or farther away?

Keith


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

We ran out to Ensco 8506 last Thursday. Trust me it's gone! Ran 128 miles in crappy weather to find nothing!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's west of the river....


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

i was out there yesterday snd it was gone!


----------



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

Ensco 8506 moved off of the Texas coast


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a drillship out there right now that is a little further south than where the 8506 was in addition to the GSF DD1 positioned right on the shelf SSE of the Spur.

It's encouraging to see the increase in oil exploration going on in the area - I understand that if the DD1 is successful in locating oil that they plan to install a "permanent" rig out there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom Hilton said:


> - I understand that if the DD1 is successful in locating oil that they plan to install a "permanent" rig out there.


Years away....


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

I heard that the well was killed at DD1, and they weren't sure how much longer the rig would stay in its current location.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

DD1 is drilling test holes I believe. Think it is something like 35. If you sesrch hard enough you can find the paper trail. Pretty sure they are gonna be around that area for a couple of years. When I say area I mean a 40x100 mile srea.


----------

